# TT E Collars G 2 Pro Series



## Danny May (Jul 26, 2004)

Any one having any problem with the tabs that you slide your collar through breaking. I have all ready been through two of them they are still covered. But kind of a hastle to keep sending them back


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes sir it is a pain. Last one I broke I just wrapped about 5 wraps of electrical tape around and used my pocket knife to clear the window to the light. Been about 6 months that way. Might have to rewrap it in another 6 months.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Isnt TT going warranty that. I hear that its is a common problem and they have redesigned the tabs ,made them thicker,. I have 2 brokentabs on my 500 also


----------



## duckslayer (Jul 17, 2008)

Yes I broke one of mine saturday. TT should take care of that. They have awesome customer support when it comes to things like that.


----------



## caglatz (Aug 21, 2006)

They fixed mine - but I'm waiting for it to happen again. Weak spot but otherwise its a great collar.


----------



## Shannon Wood (Jan 27, 2008)

I have broke a couple but I found it was due to me grabing and pulling up on the collar while on the dog that caused them to break or crack. Still the best by far.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

The purpose of the e-collar strap is only to hold the box on the dog's neck. This is how I view it, although I'm sure the D-ring is really there to clip a leash to.

I never felt comfortable applying any tension on the e-collar strap as it can push the electrodes into the dog's skin. I never cared for that. To my mind, if you want to use a rope or lead, you need to put another collar on the dog in addition to the e-collar. (My personal view)

As one of the "Influentials" folks, I was very pleasantly surprised by Tri-Tronics response to me today. I've had some minor performance issues with my G2 Pro 500 EXP. I will have a loaner at my doorstep on Monday and will ship my collar back for some work....all free of charge. This is covered under my two year warranty.

I'm very pleased and wish I'd looked into this earlier. My collar has had this minor issue since new and I"ve put off this experience for over a year....it was a pleasant deal!

Tri-Tronics customer service kudos that you read about are for real.

Chris


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> The purpose of the e-collar strap is only to hold the box on the dog's neck. This is how I view it, although I'm sure the D-ring is really there to clip a leash to.


I went to a Tritronics electric collar training seminar in 1992 put on by Jim and Phyllis Dobbs. At that time Tritronics ecollars didn't come with a D ring. Dobbs showed us how to unscrew the box and slip a D ring in between the box and the buckle so it wouldn't come off. Jim had done it with his demo collars and he used it to with a lead to control the dogs at the seminar. At that time he also said that the Tritronics ecollars would be coming out with the D ring already part of the collar. Every collar I've bought since that time has had a ring to clip a lead too.

If it's there it should be able to be used without breaking the ecollar. If the ecollar isn't strong enough to have a lead clipped to it, then it shouldn't have a D ring and there should be a warning not to put one on it.

I really wonder about a waranty of merchantibility on something like this that just doesn't work without breaking.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Howard N said:


> I went to a Tritronics electric collar training seminar in 1992 put on by Jim and Phyllis Dobbs. At that time Tritronics ecollars didn't come with a D ring. Dobbs showed us how to unscrew the box and slip a D ring in between the box and the buckle so it wouldn't come off. Jim had done it with his demo collars and he used it to with a lead to control the dogs at the seminar. At that time he also said that the Tritronics ecollars would be coming out with the D ring already part of the collar. Every collar I've bought since that time has had a ring to clip a lead too.
> 
> If it's there it should be able to be used without breaking the ecollar. If the ecollar isn't strong enough to have a lead clipped to it, then it shouldn't have a D ring and there should be a warning not to put one on it.
> 
> I really wonder about a waranty of merchantibility on something like this that just doesn't work without breaking.


You bring up some great points Howard! Always do!

I just personally choose not to clip a lead onto the collar. But, one of my objections do using the D-ring is solved by Dobbs' method. If the D-ring is on the same side of the collar as the box, any leash tension would tend to pull the electrodes away from the dog's skin. I like that!

Chris


----------

